# dog limping...can I give aspirin??



## 2happytails (May 8, 2010)

This morning my 6 year old German Shorthair was playing with our other dog and I heard a yelp. Tonight she is limping and slightly holding up her front left leg and didn't want dinner. I'm thinking she pulled a muscle? I have heard you can give aspirin to dogs but I'm not sure how much or what kind?? Any help would be great as this is a long weekend (of course) so I'm not sure I can get in touch with our vet.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I wouldn't bother with anti inflammatories and would instead rest the dog the best you can, which means limited contact with the other dog and probably crating (if you crate). Only out for pees and poos and very short on leash walks. Most "ouchies" if not serious, will heal up in a couple of days.
Have you checked the foot and wrist area to see if she is tender or has any cuts or swellings or possible foreign bodies in it? (If they were playing outside this is a possibility, as is a bee sting).
You CAN use an ice pack, wrapped in a tea towel and applied just like with people, for short periods (ten minutes or so).
Aspirin is considered a relatively safe drug for dogs (NOT cats) but can cause serious gastrointestinal upset so buffered or baby aspirin is an option..but I think rest and ice are your best bets. Pain has a reason, to cause the dog to reduce it's movement, so giving anti inflammatories without being sure what is causing the pain can contribute to further injury if the dog doesn't "slow down" to heal.


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

I like the idea of just applying ice here but only if you can identify where the pain is coming from. Place LIGHT squeezing pressure up and down the leg to see if she flinches (be careful here and do not press hard or you may further injure her and get bitten in the process) in a certain area. As mentioned, check the paws for cuts. 

I would not go with aspirin right now - you've got a middle aged dog and you don't know exactly how she'd handle it (status of her liver, etc..).


----------



## tgif (Dec 10, 2009)

I would not give her an aspirin. Our own vet told us a few days ago to never give our dogs aspirin. It causes more problems than it helps. (our dog has arthritis). I would also lightly squeeze the leg, feel for heat, and if she twitches/flinches and foreign bodies/bumps and if anything seems out of place. Check the paw as for cuts and things. If the ice does not seem help you can try heat, you can take a heating pad and have her lay on it. but put a blanket over it first. Or you can dampen a tea towl and mirowave for a few seconds till its warm and wrap it around her leg. A gentle massage might help ease the pain as well.


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

Aspirin, as with most drugs, is all about dosage. It's been proven to be very beneficial at the dose used to prevent excessive clotting while has been very iffy at the dosage used for pain relief.


----------

